# holiday home in insurance



## lavendeira (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome any info on Portugese Insurance companies who are efficient, reliable,and good value re villa insurance. With a lot of companies, their commission based fees are too high, especially in todays market. Property will be family based with only 2 months rental envisaged. Also perhaps,knowing ones to avoid would'nt go astray either. Thanks.


----------

